# Anxiety Issues



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Since Ella was a little puppy she has had some minor anxiety issues, all of which we got over with training with the exception of the car, which saw improvement but she was still anxious.

Ella is 20 months old today. In the last month or so I've noticed that she seems to be more anxious about things than she was. She's back to being afraid of the vacuum cleaner after we had gotten over that one. She has gotten far worse in the car to the point where she will shake and cry. Now today, when I dropped her off to get groomed, I could tell she was extremely anxious and she didn't want me to leave her. She was jumping at the gate and grabbing my arms with her paws and crying, trying to get to me. She wasn't like this before. She doesn't do it at home, only when I'm leaving her somewhere. It also happened at the vet's office when they took her to do blood work and I was in the waiting room. And she loves the vet's office and everyone there. When she's with me she's fine, but when she thinks I'm leaving the anxiety rears it's ugly head. And I don't think this is to do with any bad experience.

Anybody have any ideas? Is there another fear phase at this age that I'm unaware of?

I am going to ask the vet about it the next time I bring her in. She has to get her kennel cough vaccine before I can return her to doggy day care (she hasn't been since the fall).

In the mean time, for the car anxiety, once the weather warms up I'm going to try desensitizing her to the car. Starting by sitting in the car in the driveway with it turned off for a few minutes and progress to sitting in a running car, going to the end of the driveway, driving around the block, and on. Only thing with this is I don't know whether to distract her (next to impossible right now), comfort her, just sit there with her, or what.

Any help is welcome.

Thank you!

Katie & Ella


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I've known quite a few dogs who had car anxiety stop after the dog was on anti-nausea meds - they weren't vomiting or acting ill, but training wasn't working like it should have and apparently they just didn't feel well.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I think your plan to gradually desensitize her to the car is a good one...it needs chicken, though. 

Seriously, I would include some really special treat that she only gets for this exercise. The more she comes to associate the car with really good stuff the happier you will both be.

Are you taking her to fun places in the car or just to the groomer and the vet? Once she's more comfortable just driving around maybe introduce her to the wonders of the drivethru and take her for long walks in new places?

Two of my dogs are worriers, but they will come at a flat-out run to get in the car because my husband takes them to the "cheese store" (grocery store) whenever the weather allows.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would also recommend adding a high-value treat for her when you're working with her in the car. I'm still working with this on Charlie (who is my anxious dog), but Duke has started exhibiting anxiety when we go the vet and he loves the vet! There's a good book about anxiety. I'll look up the name and send it to you when I get home.


----------



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know about trying to comfort her, as giving her positive attention might continue to foster the anxiety. What are your emotions when you know you are going to put her in the car? Do you start getting anxious too? I read goldens are some of the best dogs at picking up on and possibly mimicking owners behaviour.

I agree with Noreaster about starting by taking her on short trips to fun places so she associates it with good things. Maybe also after a good exercise when she's tired and relaxed too?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Roxy is a former breeder girl, she use to be terrified of being in the car. 
Started out taking short trips with her, then to different places such as to the near by National Forest to go on the walking trails, over to the Beach to walk on the beach. I also started taking her with me to my bank's drive up window where she quickly learned she would get a dog bone when we went there. 

I agree with starting out sitting in the car with her, using high value treats, taking short trips, lengthen the trips gradually.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Understand that we don't get to decide what equates to a 'bad experience' for our dogs. If our dog is 'telling' us, that what is going on does not feel good to them, then we need to listen, and work with them - positively- to change how they feel about that situation. It doesn't matter whether we think their feelings are justified or not, to them their fear and anxiety are very real. Just as dog can (with help) become desensitized to certain triggers, they can also become sensitized and will generalize their fear to similar situations, if we continue to expose them to those situations that cause them to be afraid without giving them the help the need -working on counter conditioning them to it.
Work with her to help her feel better about the car, then work with her helping her feel better about those places that worry her.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I once rescued an anxious fearful dog who had been severely beaten. But we had 2 other dogs at the time, and he would just follow them. During his 15 years, he pretty much overcame everything that came up by taking their lead. So I'm wondering if you could get another dog? In your situation I think I would try to find another Golden who is joyful and confident, either through a breeder or Golden rescue. Some dog's never gain the confidence to be an only dog, and for what ever reason, her humans do not make her feel confident.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the link to the book I was mentioning. A lot of good advice in here plus Charliethree's advice is really good. IMHO it does not hurt to comfort an anxious dog. I don't believe giving comfort leads them to continue with the behavior just to get your attention. They can't control when they are anxious, but they will learn to trust you if you are there for them. 


[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Help%20for%20Your%20Fearful%20Dog%3A%20A%20Step-by-Step%20Guide%20to%20Helping%20Your%20Dog%20Conquer%20His%20Fears[/ame]


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Forgive any typos or if I miss anything because I'm posting with my phone.

I understand the car anxiety because she has gotten car sick. She still drools and pants but hasn't thrown up in awhile. She does this even with anti nasuea medicine. She also starts before the car is even moving. She does go other places than the vet and groomer, but not as much with this weather. When it's warmer I take her to the local park for walks and hiking and the beach. With the snow we've been going to Petco, which she loves.

What puzzles me more is the sudden increase in anxiety where I don't see the reason behind it. Like with the groomer this morning. When I picked her up the groomer said she was absolutely fine after 15 minutes. Thankfully it's only certain situations at this point where I'm seeing this anxiety, but if I can prevent it from getting worse and improve it then I'm going to do what I can for her. Thankfully at other times she appears confident and I don't see the anxiety symptoms.

I do want to get a second dog but I'm not in a position to add another right now.

I'll have to check the book out.

I was thinking of doing an agility class to help build confidence with her, but now I'm worried it may overwhelm her. I'll ask the trainer at obedience on Thursday because it's the same place I would take her for agility. I just want to do what's best for Ella. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

My comment was more about reinforcing the behaviour, not about getting the owners attention.

What about a thunder shirt?




jennretz said:


> Here is the link to the book I was mentioning. A lot of good advice in here plus Charliethree's advice is really good. IMHO it does not hurt to comfort an anxious dog. I don't believe giving comfort leads them to continue with the behavior just to get your attention. They can't control when they are anxious, but they will learn to trust you if you are there for them.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Help for Your Fearful Dog: A Step-by-Step Guide to Helping Your Dog Conquer His ...: Books


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I tried the thundershirt for the car in the summer and I didn't see any difference. Won't hurt to try again. Also tried anti anxiety meds from the vet in combination with cerenia (sp?) and all it did was make her dopey. She still looked petrified and wouldn't lay down or settle down in the car at all.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How do you travel with her in the car? Is she crated? Is she wearing a harness?

My two cents is have a friend or family member in the back with you keeping Ella preoccupied. Even better, have a friend drive while you are with her and then switch. Open the window enough that she can smell and snoot bot not jump. Ride in the neighborhood when you know your neighbors are walking their dogs or in areas where there is something interesting for her to observe outside. 

Finish your ride with either a play session at home or a place she likes to be at. You may want o have a pet barrier between the back seat and the driver seat where she can still see the driver but not able to get in the front.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think you need to take a look at the 'big picture' - Consider that the training methods and tools you are using can and do cause anxiety and stress, especially in a dog who is timid, and anxious by nature. (I did read your field training thread.) Consider what going in the car has come to predict for her, a nice walk? or a training session where more likely than not something unpleasant is going to happen to her? Consider whether she is truly 'cut out' ( 'wants' by nature) to do what you want to train her to do, or if she is complying because she has 'no choice'? 
Consider that their lives are a compilation of every experience they encounter, good or bad, those experiences remain with them for life, impact who they are, how they 'see' and 'feel' about their world, and what they can 'expect' from it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> How do you travel with her in the car? Is she crated? Is she wearing a harness?
> 
> My two cents is have a friend or family member in the back with you keeping Ella preoccupied. Even better, have a friend drive while you are with her and then switch. Open the window enough that she can smell and snoot bot not jump. Ride in the neighborhood when you know your neighbors are walking their dogs or in areas where there is something interesting for her to observe outside.
> 
> Finish your ride with either a play session at home or a place she likes to be at. You may want o have a pet barrier between the back seat and the driver seat where she can still see the driver but not able to get in the front.


It depends on what car we're in. Normally when we take the SUV (which I have to borrow from my parents) she rides way in the back. Normally loose, but on the instances we've gone to field training she goes in the crate. When we take my car, which is a Mustang convertible, she rides in the front because it's too difficult to get her in and out of the back seat most of the time. I just ordered a Sleepypod Clickit Sport for her to wear, but it hasn't come in yet (looks like the post office has lost my package 

I'll try that with the car as well, hopefully after I can get her used to just sitting in it without getting super anxious. So far with the window open it hasn't made a difference. She just huddles in the spot where she initially was put in the car and doesn't move.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Does she jump in the car? Do you have to pick her up and place her in it?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I think you need to take a look at the 'big picture' - Consider that the training methods and tools you are using can and do cause anxiety and stress, especially in a dog who is timid, and anxious by nature. (I did read your field training thread.) Consider what going in the car has come to predict for her, a nice walk? or a training session where more likely than not something unpleasant is going to happen to her? Consider whether she is truly 'cut out' ( 'wants' by nature) to do what you want to train her to do, or if she is complying because she has 'no choice'?
> Consider that their lives are a compilation of every experience they encounter, good or bad, those experiences remain with them for life, impact who they are, how they 'see' and 'feel' about their world, and what they can 'expect' from it.


I didn't mean to make it seem as though Ella has major anxiety issues. It's mostly the car and an odd thing here and there, such as the groomers. The majority of the time she is a happy outgoing dog and appears confident, checking things out, tail high in the air. I feel like in general, I wouldn't describe her as anxious in nature.

The majority of time when I take her in the car it is bringing her to positive experiences, just not as much with all this snow on the ground. The only place she hasn't really enjoyed was the groomers. Once we get there she enjoys the obedience class we are doing right now, she just hates the 45 minute car ride to get there and another 45 minutes home. For field training, at least 90% of the time she doesn't display any signs of anxiety. So far we've only been working on obedience for the field training. I know she absolutely loves retrieving, so it looks like something she will enjoy. But we aren't that far yet. I'm going to continue for now but as we go along if I don't think Ella is enjoying herself or having fun then I won't continue. It's way to early to see if she is 'cut out' for it. And with the two lessons we've had, I have not seen any behavioral, anxiety, or emotional changes that have come in conjunction with the lessons. We haven't been able to do a class since the end of November and the anxiety issues that have popped up didn't occur until the beginning of February.

Thinking of the timing, would not getting outside as much for exercise be making a difference? The timing is right when we started with all this snow so we haven't been getting out and playing fetch and taking our jogs around the neighborhood. Also, about the same time she had the doxy for the TBD (don't remember the name off the top of my head, started with an e), which she had been asymptomatic for. Don't know if that could make a difference.

Like I said, other than the car, I feel her anxiety issues are no where near significant and they don't pop up often.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> Does she jump in the car? Do you have to pick her up and place her in it?


She's never tried to jump into the SUV so I have to lift her. She will sometimes jump into my car but other times she won't. I have to put something over the seat to protect the leather, so she slides a bit when she jumps in, which I don't think she likes.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We have that problem with the Suburban which is has leather seats. I actually put the seats down and then fitted a blanket in the space. Before that I found that a bath mat (has the rubber on the back) helps from sliding. 

At her age she should be able to jump in the SUV. I would certainly encourage her to jump in.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't been able to get her to try yet. I've tried luring her in, but it's been a no go. Used high value treats but she won't even attempt to jump in. I would assume she is physically capable of it even though she is small for a golden because I've seen her jump onto a snow bank that is higher than she would have to jump to get into the SUV.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

When I started Rose in the 4Runner and the Suburban I would put her in and then let her jump out. I made a game out of it. Then throw her toy in the car and tell her go get it. If she just had the front feet up I would help her up so she can still get the toy. The objective from Rose's perspective was getting the toy and not getting into the car. Can you borrow the SUV for a weekend and just practice in and out of the car? Always let her back out so she sees that she is not forced to stay in. If she wants to stay in and play with the toy, let her for a couple minutes and then call her to you.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree with Charliethree, and take a hard look at the training methods you are using. Dogs who are anxious need to feel safe, period. (I say this is true of all dogs, but ones with any degree of anxiety are already expressing that they feel unsafe.) When you use "corrections" on her, the world becomes less predictable as she struggles to figure out what went wrong. Less predictable with negative consequences = anxiety.

Check out Lumos. All training done was positive. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_PEt3vPXX6Q


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Anele said:


> I agree with Charliethree, and take a hard look at the training methods you are using. Dogs who are anxious need to feel safe, period. (I say this is true of all dogs, but ones with any degree of anxiety are already expressing that they feel unsafe.) When you use "corrections" on her, the world becomes less predictable as she struggles to figure out what went wrong. Less predictable with negative consequences = anxiety.
> 
> Check out Lumos. All training done was positive. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_PEt3vPXX6Q


Oh my word! What an amazing puppy!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I have found that my golden responded well to Rescue Remedy spray my vet recommended it . You can find it at any health food store or online. It's just a spray 3-4 sprays each day has help Mr Munson


----------

